# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Αναζητώ ειδικό στις κολήσεις

## cghera

Γεια σας,
δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό θέμα, αλλά στις αγγελίες δεν έχω δικαίωμα να γράψω ακόμα.
Ψάχνω κάποιο με εμπειρία στις κολήσεις με κολλητήρι καθώς εγώ είμαι άπειρος. Θέλω να κολήσω πάνω σε μία μητρική ένα βύσμα ffc το οποίο θα αφαιρεθεί από άλλη μητρική. Οι ακροδέκτες είναι 10 και έχουν απόσταση μεταξύ τους περιπου 0,5mm. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό, αν κάποιος έχει την ικανότητα να το κάνει (με αμοιβή) ας μου απαντήςει. Μπορώ να στείλω και φωτογραφίες. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## rep

ανεβασε μια φωτο.

----------


## cghera

> ανεβασε μια φωτο.



Ανεβάζω μία με την μητρική που δεν έχει το βύσμα και με την θέση κενή, και μία με την μητρική που έχει το βύσμα (χαλασμένη) και πρέπει να το αφαιρέσουμε. Εαν υπάρχει κάπου καινούργιο δεν ελχω αντίρρηση α το αγοράσω αλλά έχω δυσκολευτεί να το βρω.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Phatt

Μη φοβασαι γινεται, ολο και καποιος θα βρεθει απο εκει κοντα.

----------


## rep

μπορω να στο κανω αλλα ειμαι λιγο μακρια.

----------


## KOKAR

μπορείς να το κάνεις και εσυ, αυτο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ενα heatgun για να ξεκολλήσεις το βύσμα απο την καμένη motherboard 
και μετά ενα κολλητήρι με ψηλή μύτη

υ.γ
με το heatgun θα ζεστάνεις την πλακέτα απο την κάτω πλευρά του connector και αυτό γιατι αν ο ζεστός αέρας πάει πάνω στο βύσμα
αυτό θα λιώσει

----------


## JOUN

Καλα στο τελος που ξεκολλησε το BGA chip ηταν ολα τα λεφτα!!

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει το ξεφτελισε τωρα..Το soldering pot εχει ενα εστω υποτυπωδη ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας ενω το heat gun δεν εχει τιποτα.

----------


## picdev

ποια είναι η διαφορά του soldering pot  με το preheater ?

----------


## JOUN

To soldering pot ειναι ας πουμε "μπανιο κολλησης" βαζεις μεσα κολληση , αυτο την λιωνει και μετα μπορεις περνωντας απο επανω μια πλακετα με εξαρτηματα να τα κολλησει ολα μαζι.Εδω αντιστοιχα βαζει την ολοκληρωμενη πλακετα απο πανω και ετσι λιωνουν οι κολλησεις των εξαρτηματων και αφαιρουνται ευκολα.
Ο preheater ζεσταινει την πλακετα απο κατω ωστε μετα να ειναι ποιο ευκολη η αποκοληση εξαρτηματων με θερμο αερα η κολλητηρι..

----------


## cghera

> Μη φοβασαι γινεται, ολο και καποιος θα βρεθει απο εκει κοντα.



Δεν παίζει να το κάνω μόνος μου γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω πειράματα ειδικά με τόσο λεπτή εργασία. 
Αν βρεθεί καποιος στην Αθήνα μπορώ να του δώσω τις μητρικές και την ανάλογη (λογική) αμοιβή. 
Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει ειναι να γίνει σωστή δουλεία και να λειτουργεί. Αν κάποιος λοιπόν ενδιαφέρεται...
ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## johnnyb

> youtube.com/watch?v=BKF313I7KUI



Tι μου θυμισες.....

----------


## rep

εβγαλε κανα καλο εξαρτημα ο τυπος(μ@λ@κ@ς ηθελα να πω)  πριν το ξανακανει ας παρει την πυροσβεστικη......τελος παντων ξεφυγε το θεμα φιλε αν ενδιαφερεσε πληρωσε την κουριερ και στο κανω ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.  φλογιστρο δεν εχω ..........

----------


## moutoulos

Χρυσόστομε ο "τύπος" είναι ένα αξιόλογο μέλος του forum μας  :Lol:   :Lol:  :Lol: .
Απλά η τεχνική αφαίρεσης εξαρτημάτων του, δεν ήταν και τόσο αξιόλογη.

Κώστα η αλήθεια είναι οτι απαιτεί εμπειρία όλο αυτό, οπότε δεν στο συνιστώ 
προσωπικά. Άν είχες σκοπό να "παίξεις", ή να βγάλεις απλά εξαρτήματα όπως 
ο Ηρακλής παραπάνω, πάω πάσο ...

----------


## rep

ζητω συγνωμη απο τον Ηρακλη αν ειναι αυτος αλλα δεν ειναι λογικο απο εναν ηλεκτρονικο να κανει κατι τετοιο παρα μονο για να γελασει μια βαρετη μερα.

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν το είπα για να σε φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση αλίμονο, έτσι και αλλιώς φαίνεται το όνομα.
Δεν σου κρύβω όμως όταν το είδα και εγώ (πρίν δω το όνομα) λεω τι κάνει ο μ@λ@κ@ς ...
 :Biggrin: 

Και συ βρε Ηρακλή τόσο "μίσος" ???.


Ενιγουέι  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mtzag

Φοβερο αυτο το soldering pot (μπανιο κολλησης) απο που μπορω να αγορασω κατι φτηνο και καλο ?
Αυτα που βλεπω στο ebay με 15$ 150watt κανουνε δουλεια η πρεπει να παρω κατι ποιο ακριβο ?
Αν παρεις ενα τηγανακι (ελεγχος θερμοκρασιας με thermocouple + ssr) και το γεμισεις κολληση μπορεις να φτιαξεις soldering pot με μεγαλη επιφανεια ?
Ραβδους κασιτερου που ειναι ειναι σχετικα φτηνος σε σχεση με το συρμα καλαι που βρισκεις ?

Μου φαινετε οτι ειναι ανωτερο απο το hotplate για κολληση smd εξαρτηματων και για κολληση through hole εξαρτηματων.

Η κολληση που εχει μεσα τι κραμα ειναι ? κασιτερος σκετος ή κασιτερος με κατι αλλο ?

Αν θες να ξεκολας ομως καλλιτερο ειναι το μπανιο να εχει βισμουθιο που κανει την κολληση να λιωνει σε χαμηλη θερμοκρασια οπως το chipquick που εχει βισμουθιο

----------


## cghera

> εβγαλε κανα καλο εξαρτημα ο τυπος(μ@λ@κ@ς ηθελα να πω)  πριν το ξανακανει ας παρει την πυροσβεστικη......τελος παντων ξεφυγε το θεμα φιλε αν ενδιαφερεσε πληρωσε την κουριερ και στο κανω ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.  φλογιστρο δεν εχω ..........



Οκ θα το ψάξω, σε ποιά πόλη βρίσκεσαι;

----------


## rep

βεροια....

----------


## herctrap

reply ήταν σε ένα video από το pcb heaven 

*δεν είχα ούτε θερμό αέρα ούτε κολλητήρι στο χωρίο - τα εχω φέρει όλα Αθήνα
και είχα αρκετές παλιές μητρικές
και ελεύθερο χρόνο
Τα BD-9 και τα USB βγήκαν μια χαρά πάντως

---------------------

και εγώ Αιγάλεω

----------


## JOUN

Δειτε τι εχει φτιαξει ο Ινδος:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBeLnX7IDrY
Μου αρεσε πολυ,του ειχα στειλει μειλ πριν ενα χρονο για να το αγορασω αλλα δεν απαντησε.

----------


## mtzag

soldering pot ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το φτιαξεις
αρκει να βρεις κεραμικο σαν αυτο που βαζουνε στις βατικες αντιστασεις για να μονωσεις το συρμα με αντισταση αντισταση
που θα τυλιξεις γυρω απο μια χαλκοσωληνα η αλουμινοσωληνα της οποιας θα εχεις φραξει τον πατο της.

Και εγω θα φτιαξω ενα τετοιο αλλα που θα βρω αυτο το υλικο που βαζουνε στις βατικες αντιστασεις ξερει κανεις ?

----------

